# Elocution in Spain?



## minialice (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,
This is my first post so here goes. I'm an elocution teacher in the south of England and I teach children to speak clearly and confidently, adults to speak with confidence, grandparents to read aloud with expression and also run half day sessions for groups of up to 10 people to teach them the basics of speaking english clearly.
I would love to move to Spain, ideally costa del sol or around Benidorm or Alicante - my youngest daughter aged 20 is a tennis coach and wants to be able ot play tennis all year round. She could quite easily get work at a tennis academy so we'd have to be near one of them.
Does any one think I could make some money by teaching either spanish people to speak english clearly or by tapping into the expat market and teaching children to speak english clearly - especially those who are in Spanish schools, perhaps starting up groups for retired people so they can learn the art of reading aloud etc. Not sure if business people need to be able to speak englsih clearly or not. I would be able to enter pupils for LAMDA speech and Drama exams as they do examine in Spain.
Any ideas are welcome.
I'm in the process of learning Spanish and won't consider moving until I can speak and understand at least the basics.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
I don't know about the need for teachers in the areas you mentioned, but I thought I would tell you about my son who is teaching English in Albacete, which is 1h 50mins inland of Alicante.
He is not a teacher ! He moved over there last year with his Spanish fiancee.
He left here a painter & decorator......he could speak Spanish fairly well for a Highlander....lol ! But he decided he wanted a bit more help in becoming fluent, so he enrolled in college there, and after a few weeks the college offered him a part-time job teaching conversational english to helicopter engineers to help improve their english, and he was doing so well he was taking more & more classes................so now he is doing his teacher training to become a full time english teacher.
He is delighted with how things are working out for him, he intended on starting his own business painting & decorating hence why he wanted to be fluent in Spanish as there are no Brits in that city.
So you should have no problems whatsoever, just find the right area !
Good Luck,
Nance.


----------



## ep180800 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Looking a Exec Share Accomodation in Madrid*

Dear All,

I am an IT business executive that is relocating from Sydney Australia to Madrid. The company is helping me out to find an appartment (Piso) for me, as I do not have any friends or relatives in this part of the world I prefer to move with professionals (he/she). 

Do you know where can i search for this type of accomodation?

Is there a forum that I can join or web site that i can search for this type of accomodation?

Kind regards
Gonzalo-Eduardo (Alias Ed)


----------

